# Spider Identification



## hiawassee1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Anyone know what kind of spider this is?  They keep showing up in the house.  They seem to get pretty big, this is a smaller one.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Oct 29, 2010)

Dead and good


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 29, 2010)

ONE UGLY ONE!


----------



## FishingAddict (Oct 29, 2010)

Maybe a Male Fishing Spider.

But I'm no expert.


----------



## howie_r (Oct 29, 2010)

It is a wolf spider or looks really close to one.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 29, 2010)

howie_r said:


> it is a wolf spider or looks really close to one.



looks like one to me to.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 29, 2010)

Wolf spider,and they can get big.If you'll notice when you are walking to the treestand before daylight with your flashlight on,what you think are little sparkles of dew on the ground are these spiders eyes that shine like a deer.
http://www.wolfspiders.org/


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 29, 2010)

That is definitely a Fishing Spider.


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Oct 29, 2010)

Wolf Spider. Leave em alone, they are the good kind.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm  not familiar with fishing spiders, but that doesn't quite look like a wolf spider.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 29, 2010)

Nursery web spider, it's in the fishing spider posse.


----------



## bat (Oct 29, 2010)

I call them jumpin' spiders.  You try to kill him on a wall and he will jump from you.


----------



## packrat (Oct 29, 2010)

*sipders*

We always called them wolf spiders. Not very aggressive, but they will bite.I get them here in the house every few weeks. Talk about freaking out, my wife and daughters had me convinced by the tone in their voice, that someone was breaking in.


----------

